# Dethy Mafia [Cop Win on day one]



## Sypl (Apr 1, 2011)

Rules: No out of thread communication, and I am allowed to confuse you by posting stuff that has no relevance to this game. asdfgthyujhghgj.


----------



## Sypl (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: Dethy Mafia*

The sun rises over the training camp as the new officers start to wake up. They seem kind of strange though.

*No one was killed last night.*
*48 hours for day.*


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: Dethy Mafia [Day One]*

...wait, what? Why is nobody dead?

Most importantly, since it's easy to weed out liars now that all of us are alive, let's make a table.


----------



## Sypl (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: Dethy Mafia [Day One]*







I made a table.


----------



## Squirrel (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: Dethy Mafia [Day One]*

I'm not the paranoid cop, at least. My results were that Karkat's innocent. Pretty meaningless.

And glad that no one died. This should make "weeding the liars out" easier.


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: Dethy Mafia [Day One]*



Karkat Vantas said:


> ...wait, what? Why is nobody dead?


Some games start out Day, I guess.


----------



## Squirrel (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: Dethy Mafia [Day One]*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Some games start out Day, I guess.


...But there was a night phase. One you seem to have been unaware of on a night where no one died.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: Dethy Mafia [Day One]*

Legendaryseeker is innocent according to me. So:

  K S M L I
K          i  
S i           
M             
L              
I              

We now wait for the other people to report.


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: Dethy Mafia [Day One]*



Karkat Vantas said:


> K S M L I
> K          i
> S i
> M
> ...


Huh?


----------



## Mai (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: Dethy Mafia [Day One]*

I got Karkat as guilty, so I'm not naive. Doesn't mean much with sanities, though.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: Dethy Mafia [Day One]*

Uh I was trying to make a table but i couldn't

So somebody keep track of all the results


----------



## Squirrel (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: Dethy Mafia [Day One]*

I shall try... And fail.
Their inspections, _Others' inspections of them_
K- Innocent (L) ; _Guilty (M), Innocent (S), _
S- Innocent (K) ;
M- Guilty (K) ;
I- ? ;
L- None ; _Innocent (K)_


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: Dethy Mafia [Day One]*

...is it a bad thing that I think ILS is the mafia don based on his inactivity?

EIther way, night results from both of you would be nice.


----------



## Sypl (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: Dethy Mafia [Day One]*

I'll tell ILS he will be lynched if he doesn't post.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: Dethy Mafia [Day One]*



Karkat Vantas said:


> Legendaryseeker is innocent according to me. So:
> 
> K S M L I
> K          i
> ...


I got Legend was guilty.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: Dethy Mafia [Day One]*



Squirrel said:


> I shall try... And fail.
> Their inspections, _Others' inspections of them_
> K- Innocent (L) ; _Guilty (M), Innocent (S), _
> S- Innocent (K) ;
> ...


updated

LS, who did you inspect?


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: Dethy Mafia [Day One]*



Karkat Vantas said:


> LS, who did you inspect?


Nobody.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: Dethy Mafia [Day One]*

That is a fantastically good excuse, and as a result a possible scumtell.

*LS99*


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: Dethy Mafia [Day One]*



Karkat Vantas said:


> That is a fantastically good excuse, and as a result a possible scumtell.
> 
> *LS99*


Well I wasn't going to say I inspected anyone; Someone would just look up a few posts and know I was lying because I was gone and lynch me for that.
I'd rather be lynched in a game because of amazing deductions rather than time zones causing me to not know that the game started >:(


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: Dethy Mafia [Day One]*

But wouldn't your absence explain why there wasn't a Mafia kill?


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: Dethy Mafia [Day One]*

No. Anyone can forget to send in night actions, especially when they are in multiple Mafia games.

EDIT: *Abstain*, so I don't get lynched by one vote >_>


----------



## Squirrel (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: Dethy Mafia [Day One]*

Yeah, but in a game where there's only one mafia player and only one person claims to have not sent their night action in...
*Legendaryseeker99*.
(So happy I figured something out with my own reasoning (and reached the same conclusion as Karkat)!)


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Dethy Mafia [Day One]*

>:/
Well at least this game went fast.


----------



## Mai (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Dethy Mafia [Day One]*

Quitting already? Are you just giving up? Well then, *LS99.*


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Dethy Mafia [Day One]*

*LS99*


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Dethy Mafia [Day One]*

Haha

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

this is funny


----------



## Mai (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Dethy Mafia [Day One]*

It's more sad. I was looking forward to this! :/


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Dethy Mafia [Day One]*

Oh well, maybe if everyone was ACTIVE

tbh a game where there's only one mafia member is really stupid


----------



## Sypl (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Dethy Mafia [Day One]*

*Legend was mafia*

Dethy has cops start first, by the way.


----------



## Mai (Apr 3, 2011)

What sanities were we?


----------



## Sypl (Apr 4, 2011)

Squirrel was Sane, Karkat was Naive, Mai was Insane, ILS was Paranoid.
Now i will kill you all.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 4, 2011)

How come I got that LS99 was guilty if I'm paranoid?


----------



## Mai (Apr 4, 2011)

Paranoid means you always get mafia.


----------

